# Any legit places that carry mk677



## GymGod (Feb 4, 2021)

Is there any legit places that carry mk677? I was interested in running it but also heard it causes severe hunger in appetite has anyone ran it? What did you guys think of the results or sides ?


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2021)

GymGod said:


> Is there any legit places that carry mk677? I was interested in running it but also heard it causes severe hunger in appetite has anyone ran it? What did you guys think of the results or sides ?



Increased appetite is a reason some guys run it on a bulk.


----------



## N.L....M..... (Feb 5, 2021)

I ran it once and it wasn’t for me. My strength and recovery shot through the roof but that could be attributed to the nonstop eating. I felt like I was constantly going hypo and all I wanted to do was sleep. I made made it 3 weeks before I gave it away. I only ran it at 12.5mg a day. It also made my hands cramp like I had carpal tunnel and I bloated up with about 20lbs of water. If you need a boost in appetite then it’ll definitely do the trick. I know guys that ran it and they didn’t get any of the negatives I did. I can’t recommend a source as I only used it once and the one I used is no longer around.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 5, 2021)

I’ve been running it for quite a long time. I usually cycle it. But lately I got a Black Friday deal on 10g and decided to run it continuously. The bloating is a bi*** but you get use to it. Def watch your sodium intake, makes it a lot worse. But I find it to be awesome. It prevents catabolism on a caloric deficit, if you can control yourself that is. The mad hunger pains and bottomless pit will subside. I’m in month 3 and all that has leveled off. I began with way too much. 50mg split into 2 doses and I couldn’t stay awake all day. Lethargy like a MoFo. 
some good ol boys in here got me on the right track. Dialed it back by half and then played with a little less slowly to get it right. 20mg before bed does the trick for me. 
I can’t vouch for this on a stand alone compound. I’ve got a buddy who split the last order with me and it’s all he’s running right now. I can call him up and find out how he’s doing. 
my plan is to run this for at least 8 months. 
Most people do 8-12 wk cycles, you’ll read, but in my opinion that isn’t optimal for HGH period. Whether exogenous or natural, the effects of HGH really start to shine about month 3-4. I can say, I believe that and I’m just starting to get really good results off of it with the cessation of those sides I had when I started. That or I’m just beginning to see them lol. 
It really is icing on the cake for me, with any cycle I do. 
the cheapest and purest source I’ve found, I’ll never go anywhere else is science.bio  just type that into your browser as written and create an account. You’ll get discounts within a few days if you can hold off on the purchase. Shipping is usually 4 days max. They’re in California somewhere close to the coast and I’m all the way to the east almost WVirginia. 
type discreet packaging in the shipping notes or they’ll put their name all over the damn box. Smh. 
personally I always got the 750mg, 30ml bottles of liquid but this last time decided to get more bang for my buck and bought the powder. 1g tubs. Quite small but you throw in 39ml of grain alcohol (150proof) into that little tub and it fits perfectly. You’ll need some type of dropper to measure out 1/2ml. Don’t shake that tub too vigorously or it’ll seep out the lid. 
I say to mix it up in that tub because they overcompensate due to adhesion. Putting the grain in there and giving it a nice rattle, gets all that and you’ve got some strong stuff. 
again start with 1/2ml and see how that does.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 5, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’ve been running it for quite a long time. I usually cycle it. But lately I got a Black Friday deal on 10g and decided to run it continuously. The bloating is a bi*** but you get use to it. Def watch your sodium intake, makes it a lot worse. But I find it to be awesome. It prevents catabolism on a caloric deficit, if you can control yourself that is. The mad hunger pains and bottomless pit will subside. I’m in month 3 and all that has leveled off. I began with way too much. 50mg split into 2 doses and I couldn’t stay awake all day. Lethargy like a MoFo.
> some good ol boys in here got me on the right track. Dialed it back by half and then played with a little less slowly to get it right. 20mg before bed does the trick for me.
> I can’t vouch for this on a stand alone compound. I’ve got a buddy who split the last order with me and it’s all he’s running right now. I can call him up and find out how he’s doing.
> my plan is to run this for at least 8 months.
> ...


  Nice!!! Thanks for the input. And ya I was planning on running GH for 6months+ but since I got burnt I been thinking about mk677 again. Still want to run 6-12mo this either way and see how it goes


----------



## GymGod (Feb 5, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’ve been running it for quite a long time. I usually cycle it. But lately I got a Black Friday deal on 10g and decided to run it continuously. The bloating is a bi*** but you get use to it. Def watch your sodium intake, makes it a lot worse. But I find it to be awesome. It prevents catabolism on a caloric deficit, if you can control yourself that is. The mad hunger pains and bottomless pit will subside. I’m in month 3 and all that has leveled off. I began with way too much. 50mg split into 2 doses and I couldn’t stay awake all day. Lethargy like a MoFo.
> some good ol boys in here got me on the right track. Dialed it back by half and then played with a little less slowly to get it right. 20mg before bed does the trick for me.
> I can’t vouch for this on a stand alone compound. I’ve got a buddy who split the last order with me and it’s all he’s running right now. I can call him up and find out how he’s doing.
> my plan is to run this for at least 8 months.
> ...


Also how long would that tub last you? I thought 1g was super tiny doses? What would 1/2ml be dose wise?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 5, 2021)

yup i want to go thru science myself and get a bunch of stuff but honestly people think this chit is worth the money? why not just spend a bit more and actually get hgh? t4


----------



## Big Mikey (Feb 5, 2021)

Science.bio is the most legit. Not the cheapest, but legit nonetheless.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 6, 2021)

1g suspended into 40ml total volume would give you approximately 25mg per ML. 25mg is the maximum recommended dosage. I started there when I cycled it and It did great but I was also using it along side tren for the sleep aid and just that extra boost. 
in November I started back at 50mg and it was just too much. Diminished returns. Dialing it back to 25, felt I could still go lower, lethargy was still present. Week by week, reducing it little by little I finally found my sweet spot at 20mg before bed. No sides at all and bloating is gone. 
since you’ve never ran it, I was recommending 12.5 mg daily. You can increase it but I wouldn’t feel comfortable telling you to blast it from the jump at the max dose. 
We all try to be careful with out words. I don’t know your medical history or how you’ll react. Some get heightened BP pretty quick from it too. Watch that if you’re going in hot. Just trying to play safe without hurting you bro, that’s all.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 6, 2021)

Btw just to be clear- 1g=1,000mg. But yes, volume wise, raw powder, it’s a small amount.. if you’ve ever bought cocaine you’d know what I mean. Lol.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2021)

a guy over on pro muscle has blood work and igf numbers to back up all his mk usage. pretty interesting, and also a lot of research articles and 1 actually says 5 mlg is worth it, and might be the best mlg to use...

thats where im heading to see if i can get some and try it out with semax and selank for memory and all the goodies they come with


----------



## GymGod (Feb 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> 1g suspended into 40ml total volume would give you approximately 25mg per ML. 25mg is the maximum recommended dosage. I started there when I cycled it and It did great but I was also using it along side tren for the sleep aid and just that extra boost.
> in November I started back at 50mg and it was just too much. Diminished returns. Dialing it back to 25, felt I could still go lower, lethargy was still present. Week by week, reducing it little by little I finally found my sweet spot at 20mg before bed. No sides at all and bloating is gone.
> since you’ve never ran it, I was recommending 12.5 mg daily. You can increase it but I wouldn’t feel comfortable telling you to blast it from the jump at the max dose.
> We all try to be careful with out words. I don’t know your medical history or how you’ll react. Some get heightened BP pretty quick from it too. Watch that if you’re going in hot. Just trying to play safe without hurting you bro, that’s all.


Ok cool thanks !


----------



## GymGod (Feb 6, 2021)

j2048b said:


> a guy over on pro muscle has blood work and igf numbers to back up all his mk usage. pretty interesting, and also a lot of research articles and 1 actually says 5 mlg is worth it, and might be the best mlg to use...
> 
> thats where im heading to see if i can get some and try it out with semax and selank for memory and all the goodies they come with


Wow! Thanks for the input !


----------



## GymGod (Feb 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Btw just to be clear- 1g=1,000mg. But yes, volume wise, raw powder, it’s a small amount.. if you’ve ever bought cocaine you’d know what I mean. Lol.


Lolll ya I know for sure hahaha


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 6, 2021)

j2048b said:


> a guy over on pro muscle has blood work and igf numbers to back up all his mk usage. pretty interesting, and also a lot of research articles and 1 actually says 5 mlg is worth it, and might be the best mlg to use...
> 
> thats where im heading to see if i can get some and try it out with semax and selank for memory and all the goodies they come with


Nice J. Can you link it up for us? I’d like to read that.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Nice J. Can you link it up for us? I’d like to read that.


Ya for sure same here


----------



## GymGod (Feb 6, 2021)

Greg doucette suggest to run 10-25 and never over I know that so 5 doesn’t sound to far off


----------



## M.Greger87 (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm running 30mg preworkout. I don't get lethargic at all. Last time I started at 12.5 and worked up to 25 over 3 months. Now I'm on 30mg for 1 year. Give it time and wait for it to work.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 14, 2021)

M.Greger87 said:


> I'm running 30mg preworkout. I don't get lethargic at all. Last time I started at 12.5 and worked up to 25 over 3 months. Now I'm on 30mg for 1 year. Give it time and wait for it to work.


Where do you get yours from?


----------

